# Asus RoG Xonar Phoebus VS Asus HDAV1.3 Deluxe



## i9000gt (Jul 7, 2012)

Asus RoG Xonar Phoebus VS Asus HDAV1.3 Deluxe 



hi guys,

ive had the Xonar HDAV 1.3 Deluxe for about six months now and have been really happy with it but ive just recently bought the Asus RoG Xonar Phoebus . thing is after installing this new sound card, i was quite dissapointed. 

they both sound the same. i was just wondering was it a worthy upgrade? shall i just return the Asus RoG Xonar Phoebus cuz i was quite happy with the HDAV.

i listen to lots of music, play bf3 occasionaly and watch the odd movie here and there. i dont own a pair of headphones and prefer listening to music through my Tuefel Motiv5 5.1 which rocks!

i was quite dissapointed to see the software has not intergrated equaliser band and have to use windows media player. and i hate that dolby digital software it has equaliser but everything is upmixed into 5.1 content.

any input will be appreciated


----------



## Ra97oR (Jul 7, 2012)

It really depends that what speaker, headphones you are using. The weakest link often to be found on the speakers/headphones or the source files it self rather than the source components. 

Take a look at your source files and speakers, if anything those 2 don't have a massive difference anyway. Returning if you don't hear a difference is a wise choice.


----------



## Dent1 (Jul 8, 2012)

i9000gt said:


> Asus RoG Xonar Phoebus VS Asus HDAV1.3 Deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't know much about the Asus RoG Xonar Phoebus, but it see,s more focused on headphone and analogue out.

The Xonar HDAV 1.3 Deluxe it's selling feature is Dolby Digital and DTS encoding to your home cinema system via SPDIF and HDMI.

The Teufel Motiv speakers look decent. But the best way to improve sound quality would be to replace it with a home cinema system. Receiver/amp, bookshelf/floor standing speakers. Revert back to your Xonar too.


----------



## i9000gt (Jul 9, 2012)

ah thanks guys i'll take ur advise into consideration


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2012)

the Xonar Phoebus is mainly designed for use with headphones -- try getting a decent set of cans to go with it


----------

